# Favourite Love Duet



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

I am torn between Puccini's _Madame Butterfly _and Leoncavallo's Pagliaci's, _Nedda __'Silvio, e quest'ora!'_. I think both are absolutely enchanting. I wouldn't mind a DVD, if there is one on the market, presenting the best love duets


----------



## TWhite (Feb 23, 2010)

Michael: 

I like both of those. My own operatic preference runs to German, so I would say that my favorite is the duet between Octavian and Sophie in the last scene of "Rosenkavalier" (right after the fabulous Trio with the Marschallin). It's brief, rather folk-like and almost in a 'parlando' style, though quite lovely. 

But a DVD of operatic love duets certainly sounds intriguing. 

Tom


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

My familiarity with the operatic repertoire is not great, but I quite like the finale of Puccini's _Turandot_. Come to think of it, many of the more modern operas like _Wozzeck _(Berg) or_ Moses und Aron_ (Schoenberg) which I like don't have love duets in them at all...


----------



## HarpsichordConcerto (Jan 1, 2010)

I have many, many favourite duets from the Baroque and Classical periods. To say I have this particular one or two favourites I feel is unfair to the others I really enjoy. So, I can only reduce my favourites to current and "newly discovered" favourites, usually as a new piece that I have never heard before, or it is performed and recorded in a totally moving way.

This version swept me away:-


----------



## Johnmusic (Oct 4, 2017)

The Otello Desdemona Act I Duet I OTELLO and the Riccardo Amelia ve Duet in Verdi's in "Un Ballo in Maschera"


----------

